# Fish for the Wife



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey all, I am looking for some ideas on fish that I can "suggest" that my wife get. Unfortunately she does not want any p's for herself







What are some other species of fish worthy of sharing the same room in the house as my RBP? Her tank is only a ten gallon and inhabited by three fish of unknown species (they were given to us). However, in lieu of some good suggestions the current fish may become my p's supper.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

For a Ten gallon tank, I can only suggest 20 neon tetras, guppies or baby silver dollars.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I would only suggest community fish that don't get over 5 inches in length. I said sword tails would do.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

goldfish....simple and easy..and theres a variety of them


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yup my wife has 4 or 5 some kind of goldfish. there cool ones really fat so we call him hoover.... they also don't get any bigger..

MAD


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I know nothing about them as far as size goes, but I know my gf likes puffers and they are a badass fish. They look so innocent and cute but they will tear some stuff up. Like I said, I dont know how big they get but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Get some neon tetras, a big ass school of them rule!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would go with puffers or neon tetras.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a mixed tetra tank, with some corys and livebearers, and possibly a dwarf gourami.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, get some tetra's, some cories, some hatchetfish, and perhaps one fancy pleco that stays small. This way, you'll have fish that inhabit every waterlayer...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

perhaps even ghost shrimp, or some african dwarf frogs - only keep with small fish!

Oh, and a betta


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas. I discovered last night that one of the fish that is already there has to go. I put four feeders in the tank last night to quarantine them before i gave them to my p. This morning they had all been killed by this other fish. The had no fins left and one of them was missing a head. I have no idea what kind of fish this is. I am trying to get a picture to post. However, the wife is reasy to throw it in the p tank.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i gave my ex gf a 5 gal and her dad put 8 guppies in it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whats even better than my last post.. Lobsters!!! One blue, one red and a bunch of feeders!!! Just like mines!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Arowana!


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Will arowana get too big for a ten gallon?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes, way to big!
A handy arowana link

bit in fun terms that means:
*an arowana gets this big -










and a 10 gallon tank is this big -

[<---------------------------------->]


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

arowana would be the worst possible idea for a 10 gallon, unless it was 2 inches at the time, and you transferred it to a 100 gal the next week. They get massive. I would get a couple mollies or swordtails. They're active, colourful and have personality.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

go with some cheap gold fish and if she eventually gets sick of them feed em to your piranhas


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I would get some mollies or guppies...that way when they start pumping out tons of little ones,you can feed the p's some.


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the ideas :smile: After telling my wife, she has decided to get several varities of tetras as well as what I believe is called a glassfish







I'm going to be upgrading my tank this summer so I'll us my old setup for breeding feeders. Peace


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats on finally making a decision. And if you ever decide to change your mind, you know where you can put those glass fish in with..


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

what are the measurements of a ten gallon i would suggest anything small. What would be cool but might run you some money would be to get all different types of plecos (small sized ones ofcourse) ive seen some people with just pleco tanks and they look really nice (not talking about the common ones) gold nuggets etc... can look pretty sharp and maybe over time tehy might need a larger tank but i would really worry about it.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

that was wouldn't worry about it there growth rate isnt all that fast to compared to other species.


----------

